# CA Finish on Bloodwood



## jhudson1977 (Feb 10, 2010)

I need some help with a bloodwood pen I'm working on for a friend - of course I need to have it to him by no later than Friday - Valentine's Day gift.

Anyways, I'm applying thin CA glue, then wet-sanding up to 12000 grit, and again, and again - building up the layers.  This is the same process I've used for many many pens and it has worked wonderfully.  This one is also working wonderfully, in most places.  Others it is terribly cloudy.  What might be causing this.  I've sanded all of it off three times now and it continues everytime I reapply.  I've tried wiping down with acetone - no avail.

Anything to try?  I'm getting ready just to put ShellaWax on it and being done with it.  But, we all know why I don't want to do that if I can avoid it.

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 10, 2010)

My only info is in my experience, cloudy = moisture and dull = Oil.  Don't know that it helps but it is all I can contribute without pics and more details.


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you using BLO?  That is what was causing my issues.


----------



## jhudson1977 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope, no BLO.  Just straight CA.

How can one tell the difference between cloudy and dull?  I don't have the ability to take pictures well right now, so I'm afraid that putting one up wouldn't really accomplish anything.  But, now that you mention it, I would more think more along the lines of dull than cloudy.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 10, 2010)

cloudy= milky color, dull= no shine


----------



## jaywood1207 (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you wet sanding after each coat of CA?  If so I am guessing the blank isn't totally sealed and you are getting moisture underneath the CA.  Apply several coats before wet sanding.  I apply 2 coats of thin and 7 medium before doing any sanding.


----------



## jhudson1977 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll give that a try.  I just sanded it all off and starting over.  My soon to be 4 year old son poured out all of my medium CA glue so I'm going to have to layer it with thin - which I've done before, just takes for ever.  

But, to answer your question, I was wet sanding.  However, the first time this happened was on CA that had set for 24 hours.  So, I'm going to just try dry sanding after about ten coats I guess.


----------



## Nate Davey (Feb 10, 2010)

I apply 6-10 coats of thin CA then dry sand to 12k MM plus one pass EEE paste abbrasive.  Have had very "glassy" finishes.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 10, 2010)

I apply up to 15 coats of medium CA than sand with 220, 320 and 400 dry.  when it is really smooth, I start with the micro mesh 3200 -12000.  Sanding after each coats there is a good chance you are sanding some of the CA off and it is getting moisture.


----------



## jhudson1977 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, looks like sanding it all off and throwing 5 tons of CA on there before sanding does the trick.  I have a feeling that the CA glue is starting to show its  age as I've never had this problem doing my method before.  Oh well...........thanks for everyone's help.

P.S.  I'll try that paste on my next pen.  I've read that's something like 40,000 grit or some crazy thing like that????

Thanks again! Good night.


----------



## Bree (Feb 11, 2010)

If you get your CA on smoothly, there is no need to sand it until the end.  And with wood, I never wet sand it.  You can get the moisture wicking into the blank from sand-throughs or from the end sections abutting the bushings.  Clouds are the result as you have seen.

BLO is very good for lubricating the CA and keeping it smooth.  I use it all the time and like it a lot.  Just don't use it on the wood before you put the base CA layer on!  If you do, make certain that it has fully dried.  BLO on wood is wood finish, not CA accelerator/lube.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Real (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry i just saw this post but for future reference I find when turning bloodwood and trying to apply a CA glue finish turn the pen sand down to 600 grit and then apply 10-15 coats of rubbing alcohol (more if needed) or until the paper towel you are using does not turn red. What this does is takes the natural oil out of the wood which is causing the cloudiness in your finish after you apply alcohol apply your medium CA and then sand to 12 K MM and you will have a beautiful finish.


----------

